# On a mount?



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll give ya' some credit for that one..but I still say there is NO way you put out 30 deer in 30 days and had them all look close to that example.

I've had enough bickering. Time to let this thread unravel.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Enurse, 

You can put all the pics up that you can find, but I still say B***S*** on your numbers!

Mike


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

man...if you went through these threads you'd think taxi's are the grumpiest people in the world! lots of internet bravado:lol:

Don't begrudge anyone for charging a low price. If they can do it at that price and make a profit they determine to be enough then so be it. Their work will speak for itself whether good or bad.

I'm just here for the pics I know I could never do what you guys do no matter how much ya paid me!


----------

